# Mojo Rig for Tough Conditions



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

With a cold front that came through we thought it would be a good time to review one of our go to fishing techniques in tough conditions. The mojo rig can be used as a variation to the weightless Senko to add some extra life to your lure and get the most stubborn fish to bite! There is some debate as to the length to peg the weight to the line. For those of you who use the Mojo rig, what are the factors that influence how far up to peg the weight? For those of you who haven't used the mojo rig before and want to try it, check this video out!


----------

